

Bradley Manning acquitted of aiding the enemy - clarky07
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/bradley-manning-acquitted-aiding-enemy-171853159.html

======
lifeisstillgood
Is it just me, or is this something that should be on the HN front page?

Yes, politics is not full front and centre HN, but really, this started the
whole privacy debate, Snowden almost certainly would not have released his
data without Manning, and a US judge just told the US administration that no,
it could not call a whistleblower a traitor.

It might not be much, but its a start.

------
lifeisstillgood
Aiding the enemy would have been the "show trial" result. Still hundreds of
years in jail is still not an encouragement to the next Manning or Anowden

